# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Schapenwol/wolvet/lanoline allergie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Bestaat er allergie voor wol?*
Wol zelf geeft geen allergische reactie. Wel kan het natuurlijke wolvet, lanoline, een allergische reactie veroorzaken. Lanoline wordt veel gebruikt in crêmes en zalven. Mensen met een gevoelige huid kunnen bij het dragen van wol vooral last hebben van het kriebelenvan de uitstekende vezels. 
_(Bron; ecotex.nl)_


*Wat zijn wolalcoholen?*
Wolalcoholen, tegenwoordig meestal lanoline of lanoline alcohol genoemd, komen voor in wolvet, een wasachtige substantie die door de talgklieren van schapen wordt uitgescheiden. Wolvet beschermt de vacht van het schaap tegen weersinvloeden. Na winning van het wolvet uit de wol wordt dit op verschillende wijzen behandeld. Hierdoor krijgt men een groep van wolvetproducten die iets in eigenschappen kunnen verschillen.
Een aantal stoffen is echter in al deze typen wolvet aanwezig: wolalcoholen. Sommige van deze stoffen kunnen allergisch contacteczeem veroorzaken. Wolvet is ook bekend onder de naam adeps lanae . Op cosmetica en toiletartikelen staat, indien deze wolalcoholen bevatten, bij de samenstelling de engelse benaming: lanolin of lanolin alcohols.

*In welke producten komt lanoline voor?*
Wolvet of lanoline kunnen we vinden in talrijke cosmetica en toiletartikelen zoals crèmes, rouge, lippenstift en balsems, zeep, shampoo en doucheproducten. 
Ook in farmaceutische preparaten zoals zalven, crèmes, zetpillen en dergelijke kunnen wolvetten verwerkt zijn. Verder komt wolvet nog voor in
een groot aantal industriële en huishoudelijke producten: afwasmiddelen, boenwas, leerwas, autowas, schoensmeer en andere wassen die gebruikt worden om iets vettig te houden. Zo kan het bijvoorbeeld ook gebruikt worden als coating of beschermlaagje voor bedrading. Andere industriële toepassingen zijn het gebruik in snij- en boorvloeistof, sommige verven, en drukinkten.

*Hoe ziet allergisch contacteczeem tengevolge van lanoline er uit?*
Allergisch contacteczeem door lanoline ziet er meestal uit als jeukende, rode uitslag; soms zijn er ook bobbeltjes, blaasjes en schilfering en kan
het eczeem nattend worden.
Het eczeem is uiteraard te vinden op die plaatsen waar u contact had met het lanoline-bevattende product. Vaak zullen dat de handen of het gelaat zijn. Ook hele andere lokalisaties komen voor, zoals de gebieden waar geneeskundige zalven gesmeerd zijn, bijvoorbeeld in de bilnaad (aambeipreparaten) en rond open benen.

*Wordt het eczeem geheel veroorzaakt door contact met lanoline?*
Het is mogelijk dat uw eczeem geheel veroorzaakt wordt door contact met lanoline. Toch is het niet ongewoon dat eczeem blijft bestaan ondanks het vermijden van producten die lanoline bevatten. Dit komt omdat eczeem vaak meer oorzaken heeft. Behalve allergie kan ook irritatie meespelen, bijvoorbeeld door contact met water, zeep, afwasmiddelen, oplosmiddelen en dergelijke, door wrijving, of door kou. Daarnaast kan eczeem een uiting zijn van een erfelijk bepaalde aanleg tot eczeem, astma of hooikoorts.
Het is zinvol om producten die wolalcoholen bevatten te vermijden. Dit laatste zal niet altijd gelukken en mede een van de redenen zijn waarom het eczeem niet altijd volledig zal genezen.

*Hoe kunnen allergische reacties voorkomen worden?*
Zoals u uit het voorgaande begrepen heeft zal dit niet altijd eenvoudig zijn.
Lanoline kan in zeer uiteenlopende producten voorkomen. Uw cosmetica en toiletartikelen moeten dus geen lanoline bevatten; om dit na te gaan kunt u op de verpakking kijken bij de samenstelling. Lanolin of lanolin alcohol dient hier dus niet in voor te komen. Het is verstandig uw apotheker op de hoogte te stellen dat u allergisch bent voor lanoline (wolalcoholen), zodat de apotheek ook in de gaten kan houden of u niet per ongeluk een verkeerd recept hebt gekregen. Bij industriële producten wordt het een stuk moeilijker. Soms kan de bedrijfsarts op uw werk u hierbij verder helpen.

*Zijn er andere stoffen die u moet mijden?*
Een enkele keer is contact met lanoline-bevattende producten die uw partner gebruikt mede oorzaak van uw klachten.
Omdat wolvet, waar wolalcoholen de belangrijkste allergenen in zijn, ook nog andere alcoholen bevat die een enkele keer contacteczeem veroorzaken, kan het zijn dat uit het onderzoek naar voren is gekomen dat u ook deze stoffen moet mijden, bijvoorbeeld stearylalcohol, cetylalcohol of oleylalcohol.

*Hoe weet ik welke producten veilig zijn?*
Zoals hierboven al uitgelegd moet u de samenstelling van cosmetica en toiletartikelen, vermeld op de verpakking, controleren. Met uw apotheker kunt u overleggen of de door u gebruikte farmaceutische preparaten voor u geschikt zijn.
In sommige gevallen kan uw huidarts het wenselijk vinden om u bepaalde producten uit te laten proberen, bijvoorbeeld door het product tweemaal per dag gedurende maximaal 14 dagen in de elleboogsplooi aan te brengen. Is er binnen die tijd niets te zien en ontstaat geen jeuk, dan is de kans heel groot dat u van dat product geen klachten krijgt.

_(Bron; informatiefolder rivas.nl en st-anna.nl)_

----------

